# GT Cruz Handlebars



## Callahooney1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Have these "Cruz" handlebars. Was told by a friend that these bars were made by GT and are for 26" cruisers. Just want to find out more info on them. Any ideas out there when they were made, value, desirable, etc.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 13, 2020)

Cool bars for sure. Mid 90s Dyno/GT. Usually in the $80-120 area.
not to be confused with the early 80s bars that go for 3-500


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Thanks for the info, what are the indicators to distinguish 80's from 90's?


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 13, 2020)

Callahooney1 said:


> Thanks for the info, what are the indicators to distinguish 80's from 90's?



The shape is completely different. But easiest tell is the 80s ones aren’t stamped ‘cruz’ that came in the 90s.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 13, 2020)

Ok, I've had different opinions on era due to stampings, width, rise, and stem area; even on values. I sincerely appreciate your input. Thanks.


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Apr 13, 2020)

Here’s links to 4 pairs that sold in the last 2 years at $85-$150. Prices aren’t always exact as offers are usually welcome. 






__





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / GT Cruiser CRUZ Handle Bars
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				








__





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / 90's GT Bmx "CRUZ" stamped Cruiser Handlebars 27.5" (CUT)
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				








__





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / 90's GT Bmx "CRUZ" Stamped Cruiser Handlebars (Uncut)
					






					bmxmuseum.com
				








__





						BMXmuseum.com For Sale / GT CRUZ BMX Cruiser Bars
					






					bmxmuseum.com


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 13, 2020)

After seeing those bars, it's apparent and Im convinced now they're 90's. And you're right about pricing.  Thank you so much.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 18, 2020)

Were you interested in buying the GT CRUZ bars? I'd like to get $125  + shipping for them. I asked another CABER first if he wanted them ( cuz he inquired about them a while back) but he's going to pass.  If you pass as well that's ok too.


----------

